# Canister filter for 10-20g tanks



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm looking to replace my HOB with a canister filter. I have 2 10g tanks. I'm wondering if an Eheim 2234 will be too forceful. It says up to 35g but doesn't say how may gph it filters. Also can it sit beside the tank as opposed to underneath and still work efficiently?

My husband is also getting a couple of tanks under 20g. Not sure exactly of the size yet. He's still in research phase. That is why I included up to 20g tanks.

Do any of you have any other suggestions for me?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> My husband is also getting a couple of tanks under 20g. Not sure exactly of the size yet. He's still in research phase. That is why I included up to 20g tanks.
> 
> Do any of you have any other suggestions for me?


I would recommend a 29gal with a eheim 2213 or 2215. Or maybe an ADA tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The Eheim 2213 is the perfect filter for that range. It'll last a lifetime too. Free shipping on orders over $75.00 at BigAls right now too.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I had a 2213 on my 20 long and it was plenty of flow. Any canister you select will have to be under the tank to work correctly. They require a certain amount of "head", or gravity pushing the water into the filter, to work properly.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a 2213 on my 10 gallon the flow is great.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd go with the Eheim 2213. Plenty of flow for small tanks. Just do away with the carbon pad after a week or so as they recommend.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> My husband is also getting a couple of tanks under 20g.


You've converted him!  When I met him at the AGA, I had the impression he was the 'observer'. I guess you've taught him well! 

For those folks using the 2213, do you bore the outlet holes to lower the pressure of the outflow? It seems on a 10, you would generate lots of current with a cannister.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I love my EHEIM 2232 Ecco on my 30-c, an EHEIM 2234 Ecco for my mini-L, and an EHEIM 2236 Ecco for my 60-H. Both provide strong flow, which I feel keeps a healthier tank. On the Mini-L/2234 I did have to add some extra fine filter floss to keep the flow down a bit, but the extra media and high flow give me super crystal clean water. 
More flow, more grow.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had Eheim Eco's and the Eheim classics. My sister is setting up a 20g tank and has been in the market for a filter so I've been pondering the same question.

IME, the classic Eheims are pretty hard to beat. I've never regretted using them and at this point, they're all I use. I sold the Eco and haven't regretted it. It worked fine too, but that design really doesn't improve on the classic series.

For a 29g or smaller, I'd go with a 2213. I use a 2215 on my 46g and it's about right - slightly undersized if anything. If you put a spraybar on the return, you could even use a 2213 on a tank as small as 10g. It would be overkill, but it would work just fine. It's always possible to restrict the outflow to cut down on the current too. It doesn't harm the filter a bit.

As far as where to put it, under the tank is ideal. I suspect that putting the filter next to the tank would work OK but it might burp and gurgle at times. Not a big deal really.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

apistaeasy said:


> I love my EHEIM 2232 Ecco on my 30-c, an EHEIM 2234 Ecco for my mini-L, and an EHEIM 2236 Ecco for my 60-H. Both provide strong flow, which I feel keeps a healthier tank. On the Mini-L/2234 I did have to add some extra fine filter floss to keep the flow down a bit, but the extra media and high flow give me super crystal clean water.
> More flow, more grow.


Does all the media just dump into the basket or are there separate compartments for each? It looks like these filters would be a mess to clean. I'm used to the RENA XPS and each is kept separate.

I think if that is the difference between the classic and the ecco it might be worth it for me. Do you know if these are bigger or smaller than the classics?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The Ecco does have media baskets while the classic doesn't. For me, I didn't see that it made maintenance that much easier. Other people really seem to notice a difference. I usually only break them down two or three times a year so it just doesn't amount to much. Either way you'll be fine.

As I recall, the Ecco is a little squattier than the classic.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

All of the media dose just dump in to the basket, but in layers. When I first got my 2213 and looked at the way the media was set up it is like they planed for it to be used on a plated tank. I removed the carbon pad at the to an the fine filter and let it go. I have an inline co2 diffuser and heater so that cuts the flow down enough to run it wide open. I love the fluval filters before I got the 2213. They worked will for me and I never had the issues others have had, though I did convert them to use regular hoses. Now that I have had an ehime I don't think I will ever go back it is just so much better made and a well thought out filter. I bought I because others had said so much and they where right it really is just a better filter.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help everybody. Seems like I can't go wrong with an Eheim no matter what I choose.  Good deal!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Holy tidewave! A 2213 on a 10g. 

Well I've used both and was always a big fan of the eccos, but I like the classics a little better for a couple of reasons.

The doubletap connectors are great, you just close them off disconnect the end of the tubing that's connected to the filter and you can do what you want come back reconnect to the doubletaps and the filter is ready to go. I personally don't care for the priming handle on the ecco. 

I also think the classics are slightly quieter than the eccos. I agree with Bryce that the lack of separate media baskets are no big deal. Most of the time your just running water through the top out the bottom to clean. The coarse filter pads also can be used to seperate media anyway.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

The Eheim classic 2213 does have a basket that you just lift out when you may need to clean the media inside. The larger ones do not. All the media is in the basket in layers and is easy to just rinse it out a bit now and then. The disconnects work great for restarting. Oh, don't think anybody mentioned how quiet they are.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

The old man said:


> Oh, don't think anybody mentioned how quiet they are.


Very true. One of the main reasons I bought the 2213 was because it was in our bedroom and I demanded complete silence.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks so much for your help everybody. Seems like I can't go wrong with an Eheim no matter what I choose.  Good deal!


Hi Tex Gal

Here are the Eheim specs. They are in metric units.
Classic: http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_classic.html
ECCO: http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_ecco.html

Left C


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet, Left C. Nice job! I tried to find that information but couldn't find it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks so much! I think I need to get the 2211 or 2213. I think I'll go with the classic. I'll take your advice. I think I need the taller profile for where I'm using it. Thank you! :happy:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know who sells the 2211? I don't see it either in Big Als or Foster&Smith.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Does anyone know who sells the 2211? I don't see it either in Big Als or Foster&Smith.


I think it's only available in Europe.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

AaronT said:


> I think it's only available in Europe.


there's one lfs here in Houston that carry them. Kind of a hit and miss item. I try to push for it. The US eheim rep and a US distrubitor I bump into seem not to care or know anything about them. they say it's not selling here.  Not sure if they are going to restock if it's all gone.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

22/2011 are pretty hard to come by nowdays. i got the two i have from another member who ran across them at their LFS. you can find them used on ebay every so often. just have to be lucky or search for them every day. they are great little filters for small tanks, and i wish eheim would bring them back to the US. those toms/501's stink quality wise compared to the eheims.


----------

